# Looking for advise, plans, pictures, info on a display for going to shows.



## menglor (Mar 26, 2018)

So this weekend I had my first show, and I was a bit overwhelmed with setting up.  so I decided I am going to make some boxes to display my warez, and just have them pop up.

Looking around the web, I think I found something I am going to clone. or make very close too (see attached image)

I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions or recommendations or maybe even Early warning about similar idea's.


I am looking for best practices, ideas,  recommended wood types ...

any input, plans, advise, constructive criticism is more then welcome


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 26, 2018)

menglor said:


> I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions or recommendations or maybe even Early warning about similar idea's.



Use the thinnest wood you can stand to work with - you won't believe heavy these get after they are loaded with ~100 pens.

When I made something similar (but not as nice) I routed out my own trays and lined them with felt. If I ever do it again, I will use commercial trays, which I believe are moulded paperboard and already felted/flocked.  Again much lighter. Here


----------



## menglor (Mar 26, 2018)

omg  thanks soo much, you reminded me of one of my first project. ya, that link will be invaluable!!

I have been researching doing it in Baltic plywood  (6mm)   which is about 1/4"


----------



## turncrazy43 (Mar 26, 2018)

For something less elaborate would be display boxes with plastic flocked inserts. they hold up to 20 pens each and can be laid open on your table. Check out Gems On Display.com. They are reasonable. Just a thought.
Turncrazy43


----------



## menglor (Mar 26, 2018)

turncrazy43 said:


> For something less elaborate would be display boxes with plastic flocked inserts. they hold up to 20 pens each and can be laid open on your table. Check out Gems On Display.com. They are reasonable. Just a thought.
> Turncrazy43



Thanks! I will give them a look.

I made up a bunch of displays that I can place on the table, but I am struggling with presentation and availability.

When I put them flat, it looks almost just dead on the table. I think if it takes up some room, and makes them easier to reach, I might look more professional. and I like the idea of the tear down being simple so my wife will feel comfortable doing it.


but I will certainly look! thanks


----------



## Crayman (Mar 27, 2018)

I use trays from Gems on Display and their inserts and do like them. The regret is i did not get the ones the lock into each other when stacked. So I spent time cutting masonite runners and gluing them on to the bottoms. I have also created some of my own inserts for other items and covered with black fleece. I use black door stops to tip them up on the display table.


----------



## menglor (Mar 27, 2018)

Crayman said:


> I use trays from Gems on Display and their inserts and do like them. The regret is i did not get the ones the lock into each other when stacked. So I spent time cutting masonite runners and gluing them on to the bottoms. I have also created some of my own inserts for other items and covered with black fleece. I use black door stops to tip them up on the display table.



where these the ones you were talking about?

https://www.gemsondisplay.com/stackable-jewelry-tray-black-full-size-1-1-2--pd816


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Mar 27, 2018)

I built trays that fit into a carrying case.  Birch plywood stained - not fancy, but indestructible and easy to set up in a hurry.  I built them to hold my pen boxes so I didn't have to line them.  I set the back of one on top of the front of the one behind it for a little slant and depth.  Built two racks so far and am prepping a third one...

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/34574/1_IMG_3251.JPG


----------



## menglor (Mar 27, 2018)

Gregory Hardy said:


> I built trays that fit into a carrying case.  Birch plywood stained - not fancy, but indestructible and easy to set up in a hurry.  I built them to hold my pen boxes so I didn't have to line them.  I set the back of one on top of the front of the one behind it for a little slant and depth.  Built two racks so far and am prepping a third one...
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/34574/1_IMG_3251.JPG



I definitely like the picture and the idea

I may do something like this for the higher end pens. at this point I dont want to include boxes in the pen as it will raise the price and  even the spacing is smarter for better quality stuff.

I also like that there is room to display a price and maybe tidbits of info while not over crowding the pen.

much thanks!


----------



## Crayman (Mar 29, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Crayman  View Post
I use trays from Gems on Display and their inserts and do like them. The regret is i did not get the ones the lock into each other when stacked. So I spent time cutting masonite runners and gluing them on to the bottoms. I have also created some of my own inserts for other items and covered with black fleece. I use black door stops to tip them up on the display table.
where these the ones you were talking about?

https://www.gemsondisplay.com/stacka...e-1-1-2--pd816

Yes. those are the ones I should have gotten, I got the lower priced ones that do not interlock.


----------



## denharv (Mar 29, 2018)

Craig, do you use the bracelet inserts?


----------



## mjmeldrum (May 1, 2018)

Very interesting thread.  Thanks for the suggestion/recommendation on the boxes at Gems on Display.  I never would have thought of looking at a jewelry based site.  Just wondering how they stack, is it one directly on top of the other or are they offset somehow?


----------



## menglor (May 1, 2018)

so here are my new stands. though I have tweaked them again since thiis picture.

if you look at the 4 hinges, I decided to instead of the middle 2 being 4 peices, I made them 1 solid pieces each.

I didnt like the velvet  inserts  they made everything loose in the box.


----------



## das225 (May 8, 2018)

Pertaining to the construction of that specific box - I think it would be attractive if you miter together a 5-6 inch tall box and rip that into the four or so layers displayed, each ~1.25 inches tall. Simply to preserve grain flow and minimize the number of joints to be glued.

On a mechanical side, the way those layers hinge together and are displayed on an incline, you may want to take caution in how loose the hinges are/how elevated that incline is. I can see an upper layer pivoting harshly onto a lower layer if the hinges are near vertical. I've admittedly never built something like this though... so I'm being speculative.

Best of luck!


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 5, 2019)

Gregory Hardy said:


> I built trays that fit into a carrying case.  Birch plywood stained - not fancy, but indestructible and easy to set up in a hurry.  I built them to hold my pen boxes so I didn't have to line them.  I set the back of one on top of the front of the one behind it for a little slant and depth.  Built two racks so far and am prepping a third one...
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/34574/1_IMG_3251.JPG


I'm a bit late here but am looking at a juried situation at a local museum. I put my pens in boxes from Hobby Lobby (wife gets 40% off for eight) and include a card with the pen finish, the blank material and pen refill type. Great idea...will get to work on a couple of displays.


----------

